# So tempting to trade



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 30, 2008)

well, with my stupid threads from before set aside, i thought i would make a serious thread for once a while
i have been keeping my monkey tail skink for quite a long time, and he is awesome, but right now, i'm starting to have the "tegu addiction" and i'm eager to have one more, there have been several offers and trades, for my monkey tail skink from a couple of guys, some of the trades were sub adult savannah monitor for the skink, a albino burmese python for the skink, a pair of ball pythons for the skink, a pixie frog for the skink, and a couple hundred dollars
but i found some guy that was wanting to sell his black and white tegu recently (my friend told me about this guy) or trade it with something smaller, i thought about it, and decided i have enough room for another one, but i didn't have the money, i have enough money for feeding, care, etc, but not for another lizard, all i have for the offer is my monkey tail skink
opinions are appreciated


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

why not just ask the guy and see what he says


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 30, 2008)

well, as everybody knows monkey tail skinks are very popular and i don't want anybody to go after my skink like another guy went after it last couple years ago, so i don't want him to get too excited, but from what i know, he's baby, and he doesn't know the sex of it either, i want a female


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally I would trade for the alby Burm, but don't trade your skink for a sav. those cost dirt. EBV in California sells their hatchlings for 65 bucks. I would possibly sell the skink, and buy a tegu in spring. I don't see the other ones interesting.


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

i like sav's


----------



## nat (Jan 30, 2008)

I want a monkey tail... but I won't trade my tegu for it lol

If this is something you are really considering, don't trade based on monetary value, trade based on insuring that you are a) getting a pet you will value and b) that your skink goes to a home that will care for him / her well. That's the only advice I can give.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dragon_girl said:


> i like sav's



I love sav's too, but I wouldn't trade my MT skink for one. Dirt means they're cheap, not they're bad.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 30, 2008)

dude, i'll trade with you. i'm looking into starting up a monkey tailed skink group. if only you were in the states. lol


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 30, 2008)

i had my skink for a looooooooooong time now, and i don't think i'll "sell" it, argentine tegus are way over priced in my area, and i don't want to drive all the way to the air port again to pick up a new tegu, tho it's worth it
savannah monitors in my area is about $150-300 depending on the size
i'll think about it a little more, and make the decision
and Nat, did you visit Petboutique in North Vancouver? they have some monkey tails quite often, you should visit and even buy one, they're about $270


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 31, 2008)

you mean the solomon tree skink?


----------



## nat (Jan 31, 2008)

no I haven't visited that pet store, I live on Vancouver Island at the moment so haven't had a lot of chances to get over to the mainland but there are a couple places here that sell monkey tails for aprx 300 each. I even saw one that was suspected to be pregnant for sale but my husband made me leave the store. ha ha.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm trading


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 11, 2008)

Man that cheap there, they are 400.-600. here.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 11, 2008)

sometimes canada is a bit better with affording rare reptiles


----------



## nat (Feb 12, 2008)

yah I was surprised, I saw a gravid monkey tail in a pet store for about 300 in December. I am not sure if the wholesalers just have some extra stock from before the cites was upgraded. Most pet stores I knew had a hard time getting rid of them, not a very well known reptile here.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think it is a fair trade for you....I believe that the skink is worth sufficiently more....atleast the Monkey Tail...
You might want to do some research on how much the Monkey tails like yours are going for first.


----------



## nat (Feb 12, 2008)

you pay about 300 for either a tegu or a mt skink in BC, at least that was the case a couple months ago when I was browsing the pet shops


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

300!!?? Wow, that's alot for a B&W Tegu!
Wait, is that US dollars?


----------



## nat (Feb 12, 2008)

no that's Canadian. 300 is average for retail, if you buy them from a breeder or whole sale its closer to 125 - 175


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 12, 2008)

well, all i know is that my skink is going to be traded with a very healthy female tegu and is going to a person that is a professional, he does shows, and breeds, them


----------



## ChristopherDayton (Feb 22, 2008)

Pet boutique is great.. I have dealt with Mike for quite a while and he has been able to get me almost anything I have asked him for


----------

